# Religioni



## feather (22 Ottobre 2015)

Parlando di fede..

https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...-il-secolo-dei-massacri-il-secolo-delle-fedi/

di qualunque colore sembra che la fede e i vari credo finiscano sempre con lo sterminare chi la pensa diversamente. In tutte le epoche.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di fede..
> 
> https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...-il-secolo-dei-massacri-il-secolo-delle-fedi/
> 
> di qualunque colore sembra che la fede e i vari credo finiscano sempre con lo sterminare chi la pensa diversamente. In tutte le epoche.


Non credo proprio, la fede è solo l'aspetto esteriore di conflitti che hanno altre ragioni e motivazioni, come è stato nella storia ed è tuttora


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non credo proprio, la fede è solo l'aspetto esteriore di conflitti che hanno altre ragioni e motivazioni, come è stato nella storia ed è tuttora


Allora mettiamola così, le fedi hanno sempre fornito una scusa perfetta.


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, le fedi hanno sempre fornito una scusa perfetta.


non solo le fedi....leggi questo articolo di oggi:


*Neganyahu*

*MASSIMO GRAMELLINI
*
Ci sono giorni in cui mi domando perché gli ebrei d’Israele continuino a fidarsi di un incendiario come Netanyahu. Oggi è uno di quei giorni. L’uomo che occupa misteriosamente la poltrona che fu di giganti come Rabin e Golda Meir si è esibito in una specialità della politica nostrana: manipolare una disgrazia a fini di bottega per acquisire consensi attraverso l’odio. Solo che Netanyahu non è un Salvini qualunque. Avendo una sua cupa grandezza, ha scelto la Disgrazia con la maiuscola, l’Olocausto. Un materiale incandescente che ha maneggiato con stolida disinvoltura per sostenere che Hitler intendeva soltanto espellerli, gli ebrei, e fu indotto a bruciarli dal suggerimento del Gran Muftì palestinese che temeva il loro arrivo in Medio Oriente. 

Lo sfondone storico è raccapricciante quasi come la tesi: il Führer e il Gran Muftì si conobbero alla fine del 1941, quando i campi di concentramento erano già operativi da un pezzo. Ma più raccapricciante ancora è il cinismo incosciente di chi utilizza la tragedia immane del proprio popolo per aumentare il carico di odio verso il nemico di oggi e, pur di riuscirci, è disposto ad alleggerire quello verso il nemico di ieri e di sempre, il nazismo che sterminò nonni e genitori dei suoi concittadini. Le precisazioni («non nego le responsabilità di Hitler») risultano patetiche. Il paradosso, ma anche l’unico raggio di luce in questa storia, è che a seppellire la boutade del primo ministro israeliano è stato il governo tedesco. Lo sterminio degli ebrei e il suo concepimento sono opera esclusiva dei nazisti, ha ricordato a tutti. Si spera anche al signor Neganyahu.


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non solo le fedi


Interessante, ma cosa c'entra?


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Interessante, ma cosa c'entra?


che ebrei e palestinesi non riescono a convivere pacificamente anche per motivi religiosi, e proprio oggi è montata questa polemica che va a fomentare ulteriormente gli animi


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> che ebrei e palestinesi non riescono a convivere pacificamente *anche per motivi religiosi*, e proprio oggi è montata questa polemica che va a fomentare ulteriormente gli animi


Credo che siano i meno importanti, per quanto presenti. Fino alla comparsa di Hamas, la resistenza palestinese è stata sempre laica.


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo che siano i meno importanti, per quanto presenti. Fino alla comparsa di Hamas, la resistenza palestinese è stata sempre laica.


però ultimamente si ammazzano con sembra rinnovato fervore proprio presso i vari luoghi di culto
comunque in effetti si parlava di religioni in quanto scuse


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo che siano i meno importanti, per quanto presenti. Fino alla comparsa di Hamas, la resistenza palestinese è stata sempre laica.


I motivi principali sono culturali. Finché non ci saranno i due stati si continuerà così. I palestinesi non accettano l'esistenza di Israele e gli ebrei non accettano l'idea che nel mondo non esista uno stato garante della loro identità.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, le fedi hanno sempre fornito una scusa perfetta.


 io non sono credente.
ma concordo con te su questa frase. diciamo che molti considerano la fede un porto sicuro in cui rifugiarsi


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> I motivi principali sono culturali. Finché non ci saranno i due stati si continuerà così. I palestinesi non accettano l'esistenza di Israele e gli ebrei non accettano l'idea che nel mondo non esista uno stato garante della loro identità.


E storici... difficile dar torto ad un popolo che per due millenni ha vissuto lì, e che improvvisamente sessant'anni fa viene buttato fuori perchè prima di Tito quella terra apparteneva a qualcun altro.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Parlando di fede..
> 
> https://nichilismomonamour.wordpres...-il-secolo-dei-massacri-il-secolo-delle-fedi/
> 
> di qualunque colore sembra che la fede e i vari credo finiscano sempre con lo sterminare chi la pensa diversamente. In tutte le epoche.


Diciamo che religione (intesa come comunemente si fa nelle tre monoteiste occidentali, cioè un rigido codice di regole e precetti da osservare) ha poco a che fare con la spiritualità e l'idea del sacro. Sembra strano, ma secondo me la fede così intesa allontana dall'idea delle Divinità.
Idea che da agnostico mi seduce sempre... e non è vero che la scienza ci allontani dal sacro. Un po' di scienza sicuramente si, ma molta scienza stranamente ci ricollega.


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E storici... difficile dar torto ad un popolo che per due millenni ha vissuto lì, e che improvvisamente sessant'anni fa viene buttato fuori perchè prima di Tito quella terra apparteneva a qualcun altro.


Non potrei essere meno d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non potrei essere meno d'accordo.


Ottima cosa, nascerebbe un discorso interessante. Ma impossibile farlo su un forum. Praticamente tutti quelli che conosco concordano, mi mancano gli spunti di discussione.


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> molta scienza stranamente ci ricollega.


Diciamo che è interpretabile in maniera così ampia che la si può ricollegare a praticamente tutto.
Anche se l'idea dell'unità e il collegamento al tutto è in effetti un concetto che compare in vari campi della fisica e della matematica.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Diciamo che è interpretabile in maniera così ampia che la si può ricollegare a praticamente tutto.
> Anche se l'idea dell'unità e il collegamento al tutto è in effetti un concetto che compare in vari campi della fisica e della matematica.


Quello che a volte mi fa pensare che un Qualcosa possa davvero esistere, è legato al secondo principio della termodinamica e al concetto di entropia.
E' appurato che nella singolarità iniziale del big bang l'entropia fosse praticamente pari allo zero. E da lì in poi, il disordine globale non fa che aumentare. Da dove deriva un ordine iniziale così assoluto?


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E storici... difficile dar torto ad un popolo che per due millenni ha vissuto lì, e che improvvisamente sessant'anni fa viene buttato fuori perchè prima di Tito quella terra apparteneva a qualcun altro.


intanto 67 anni sono passati e non sono più così pochi.

andrebbe preso atto che per gli Ebrei è proprio quella la Terra Promessa e non un ipotetico spazio nel Wyoming o chissà dove.

i palestinesi possono anche rivendicare il fatto che c'erano prima, ma questo è un argomento pericoloso, perchè ad esempio qui da noi gli esuli istriani e dalmati potrebbero fare il medesimo ragionamento e come loro tanti altri popoli che in epoche più o meno recenti sono stati scacciati dalle loro case.

la soluzione potrà essere trovata ed applicata solo quando tutte le parti in causa riconosceranno alle controparti il diritto ad esistere ed a vivere in quelle terre.  chè tutto sommato lo spazio per farci stare tutti non è che mancherebbe.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto 67 anni sono passati e non sono più così pochi.
> 
> andrebbe preso atto che per gli Ebrei è proprio quella la Terra Promessa e non un ipotetico spazio nel Wyoming o chissà dove.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su questo, molto meno su quello che scrivi prima.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su questo, molto meno su quello che scrivi prima.


se consideri vere solo le ragioni dei palestinesi allora non c'è alternativa all'Intifada.

se consideri come soluzione una mediazione tra le diverse istanze, non puoi che ammettere che lo stato di Israele non puoi metterlo altrove.

e quindi anche i palestinesi devono riconoscere agli Ebrei un proprio spazio nella regione.


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quello che a volte mi fa pensare che un Qualcosa possa davvero esistere, è legato al secondo principio della termodinamica e al concetto di entropia.
> E' appurato che nella singolarità iniziale del big bang l'entropia fosse praticamente pari allo zero. E da lì in poi, il disordine globale non fa che aumentare. Da dove deriva un ordine iniziale così assoluto?


Domanda interessante, ma potrebbe non avere senso.

E come chiedersi cose c'è oltre ai confini dell'universo.

Il Big Bang ha dato origine sia al tempo che allo spazio. Prima il tempo semplicemente non esisteva. Non c'è una origine. Dato che prima non esisteva nulla da cui "originare" alcunché.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se consideri vere solo le ragioni dei palestinesi allora non c'è alternativa all'Intifada.*
> 
> se consideri come soluzione una mediazione tra le diverse istanze, non puoi che ammettere che lo stato di Israele non puoi metterlo altrove.
> 
> e quindi anche i palestinesi devono riconoscere agli Ebrei un proprio spazio nella regione.


Non ho affatto scritto questo. Ti ho quotato il punto su cui ero d'accordo con te, che ovviamente porta a ben altro. 
Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fa evitare di approfondire questo argomento in rete.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Domanda interessante, ma potrebbe non avere senso.
> 
> E come chiedersi cose c'è oltre ai confini dell'universo.
> 
> Il Big Bang ha dato origine sia al tempo che allo spazio. Prima il tempo semplicemente non esisteva. Non c'è una origine. Dato che prima non esisteva nulla da cui "originare" alcunché.


Lo so, questa è la risponda standard che però non spiega nulla, e che i fisici stanno cercando di superare.
L'entropia zero della singolarità che ha dato il via al big bang, ad esempio, non la puoi eludere con questa risposta.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ho affatto scritto questo. Ti ho quotato il punto su cui ero d'accordo con te, che ovviamente porta a ben altro.
> Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fa evitare di approfondire questo argomento in rete.


purtroppo il punto è proprio questo.    non essendoci il riconoscimento del diritto di Israele ad esistere, in base alle leggi della Termodinamica cui nessuno nell'Universo può sfuggire, viene meno nei fatti il riconoscimento alla Nazione palestinese.

e da lì hai voglia di Entropia che aumenta, come vediamo quotidianamente.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> purtroppo il punto è proprio questo.*    non essendoci il riconoscimento del diritto di Israele ad esistere, in base alle leggi della Termodinamica cui nessuno nell'Universo può sfuggire, viene meno nei fatti il riconoscimento alla Nazione palestinese.*
> 
> e da lì hai voglia di Entropia che aumenta, come vediamo quotidianamente.


ecco, io credo che il problema sia esattamente l'opposto, al di là delle dichiarazioni ufficiali. Non che i palestinesi non abbiano le loro colpe, ma per me quel piatto della bilancia pende decisamente dall'altra parte.

L'entropia ci fotterà tutti... bianchi neri arabi e ebrei.


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto 67 anni sono passati e non sono più così pochi.
> 
> andrebbe preso atto che per gli Ebrei è proprio quella la Terra Promessa e non un ipotetico spazio nel Wyoming o chissà dove.
> 
> ...


Ecco, questo post mi ha fatto molto piacere.
Lo spazio non manca.
Davvero non manca. Non mancano neanche le risorse per fare di quella zona una meraviglia, per chi va come turista e per chi ci abita. 
Ci sono risorse e spazio: anche se non c'è petrolio (per fortuna, dico io)
E questo non lo penso solo io; lo dicono anche quei palestinesi che vogliono trovare soluzioni.
Io penso che finché si mette in dubbio la liceità dell'esistenza di Israele ci sarà guerra. A meno che una delle due parti non soccomba. Perché la distruzione di Israele non è un vaneggiamento israeliano ma è dichiarata nello statuto dei movimenti di Al Fatah e Hamas. 
La realtà palestinese non è solo Al Fatah e Hamas, per fortuna. Ci sono palestinesi che sperano nei due stati e ci sono pure un sacco di arabi israeliani che potendo scegliere, tra i due stati sceglierebbero Israele. Ci sono palestinesi musulmani e palestinesi cristiani. Ci sono musulmani non palestinesi (quasi tutti i circassi e molti beduini) che sono e vogliono essere israeliani e fanno l'esercito come volontari. Ci sono ebrei ultraortodossi che vorrebbero smantellare Israele e sono in ottimi rapporti con Ahmadinejad; sono pure andati in Iran al congresso negazionista. Ci sono arabi drusi che sono nelle loro città druse in Israele e Israele guai a toccarglielo. 
Ma finché l'occidente continuerà a considerare israeliani e palestinesi come coloni buoni e colonizzatori occidentali cattivi, Fatah come interlocutore (i buoni di Abu Mazen in contrapposizione ai cattivi di Hamas) continuerà a foraggiare un sistema paramilitare e paraculo, che in Europa parla di pace e a casa di tregua; ma soprattutto che nega il diritto all'esistenza di un altro stato, a svantaggio di tutti coloro che vorrebbero trovare una soluzione realistica, palestinesi per primi.


----------



## brenin (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se consideri vere solo le ragioni dei palestinesi allora non c'è alternativa all'Intifada.
> 
> se consideri come soluzione una mediazione tra le diverse istanze, non puoi che ammettere che lo stato di Israele non puoi metterlo altrove.
> 
> e quindi anche i palestinesi devono riconoscere agli Ebrei un proprio spazio nella regione.


Creando uno stato palestinese si toglierebbe,a mio avviso,ogni pretesto alle frange " oltranziste " , unica via d'uscita secondo me dall'impasse che si protrae da decenni.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, questo post mi ha fatto molto piacere.
> Lo spazio non manca.
> Davvero non manca. Non mancano neanche le risorse per fare di quella zona una meraviglia, per chi va come turista e per chi ci abita.
> Ci sono risorse e spazio: anche se non c'è petrolio (per fortuna, dico io)
> ...





brenin ha detto:


> Creando uno stato palestinese si toglierebbe,a mio avviso,ogni pretesto alle frange " oltranziste " , unica via d'uscita secondo me dall'impasse che si protrae da decenni.


A Gaza ed in Cisgiordania lo stato palestinese esiste da decenni.   il problema è il mancato riconoscimento diplomatico.
Ma per dire la nazionale di calcio palestinese partecipa alle qualificazioni al mondiale del 2018.

e a Gaza sono ormai tanti anni che Israele ha lasciato campo libero.   quello che ancora non si riesce a dire è che le elites palestinesi (so che fa ridere come cosa ma esistono) trovano vantaggioso continuare a mantenere lo staus quo.

Perchè così arrivano i soldi da Europa e non solo.   soldi che però prendono la via del valico di Rafah destinazione qualche paradiso fiscale.    Vittorio Arrigoni è probabilmente morto per aver visto/sentito qualcosa che gli sarebbe convenuto non vedere/sentire.

indubbiamente anche da parte israeliana ci sarà qualcuno cui fa comodo lo status quo.   ma quantomeno gli israeliani non sono mantenuti nell'indigenza apposta.

se come dice Ecate, ci sono palestinesi che la vogliono davvero la pace, chiediamoci perchè sono sempre ridotti al silenzio.


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so, questa è la risponda standard che però non spiega nulla, e che i fisici stanno cercando di superare.
> L'entropia zero della singolarità che ha dato il via al big bang, ad esempio, non la puoi eludere con questa risposta.


Non sono sicuro di seguirti. 
Prima del Big Bang non c'era nulla, ora c'è dell'entropia. Come hai ben detto tu il secondo principio della termodinamica è irreversibilmente legato alla freccia del tempo e dice che l'entropia non può che aumentare. Non può che conseguire che l'entropia non può che diminuire mano a mano che si va nel passato. A t=0 non poteva che essere 0.
È così by design, non può essere altrimenti.


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Gaza ed in Cisgiordania lo stato palestinese esiste da decenni.   il problema è il mancato riconoscimento diplomatico.
> Ma per dire la nazionale di calcio palestinese partecipa alle qualificazioni al mondiale del 2018.
> 
> e a Gaza sono ormai tanti anni che Israele ha lasciato campo libero.   quello che ancora non si riesce a dire è che le elites palestinesi (so che fa ridere come cosa ma esistono) trovano vantaggioso continuare a mantenere lo staus quo.
> ...


Io ti metterei ministro degli esteri sia in Israele che in Palestina. Ovunque.

Solo due cose su Gaza.
Gaza è sempre stata una città difficile. Più volte Israele nei vari accordi di pace ha cercato di sbolognarla all'Egitto. In Egitto rispondevano "no grazie, a posto così".
Con Sharon Gaza è stata consegnata con un accordo unilaterale. A me quell'accordo non piaceva. Non perché non volessi che i palestinesi avessero Gaza, ma perché non volevo che l'avessero così. E che Gaza diventasse quello che è diventata. Doveva esserci un reciproco riconoscimento, non un regalo del cazzo. I palestinesi invasati l'hanno presa come una debolezza ("vinceremo perché iniziano ad aver paura, si stanno europeizzando!") i palestinesi pacati come un regalo umiliante e gli israeliani come la concessione di un cavallo di troia ad Hamas attraverso l'Egitto. Per non parlare di quegli israeliani che vivevano lì. (A proposito: ai coloni di Gaza che hanno accettato di lasciare la loro casa ai palestinesi Israele ha dato un'altra casa. A chi ha fatto casino, tende.)
Poi, negli ultimi anni l'avvento di Morsi in Egitto è stata la vera manna per le frange estremiste. 
Con i soldi che hanno speso per i tunnel e i razzi potevano farla diventare una città di mare bellissima senza far morire nessuno.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di seguirti.
> Prima del Big Bang non c'era nulla, ora c'è dell'entropia. Come hai ben detto tu il secondo principio della termodinamica è irreversibilmente legato alla freccia del tempo e dice che l'entropia non può che aumentare. Non può che conseguire che l'entropia non può che diminuire mano a mano che si va nel passato. A t=0 non poteva che essere 0.
> È così by design, non può essere altrimenti.


Ok, ci si chiede... in un sistema chiuso, uno stato di partenza totalmente ordinato da dove deriva?


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Mudar Zahran*

Perplesso: Un dissidente palestinese che seguivo molto è Mudar Zahran. Vive in Regno Unito e viene spesso in Cisgiordania. È molto interessante e a volte risponde pure


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Perplesso: Un dissidente palestinese che seguivo molto è Mudar Zahran. Vive in Regno Unito e viene spesso in Cisgiordania. È molto interessante e a volte risponde pure


alle elites palestinesi serve sicuramente un popolo affamato, perchè altrimenti con un livello di benessere non dico a livelli europei, ma almeno di una Turchia, trovi fava quello che va a farsi saltare in aria sui bus in Israele.

che gli israeliani siano maestri nel farsi detestare è sotto gli occhi di tutti,ma io credo che la mossa di Sharon su Gaza fosse proprio quella di mostrare al mondo che i palestinesi anche se lasciati padroni a casa loro, sempre uguali rimangono.   ed in effetti sotto questo punto di vista ha avuto ragione.

proverò a cercare questo Zahran sul tutubo.


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ci si chiede... in un sistema chiuso, uno stato di partenza totalmente ordinato da dove deriva?


E qui torni alla risposta standard di prima. Non esisteva un tempo e uno spazio prima. Non può "arrivare" o derivare da nulla dato che prima non c'era nulla.
Il sistema è nato con il Big Bang, prima non c'era. Ne il sistema ne chi l'ha creato.
Poi è anche possibile che sia ciclico, vedi teoria del big crunch. Ma ne sappiamo ancora troppo poco dell'universo. Ancora manca all'appello il 95% del contenuto dell'universo..


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E qui torni alla risposta standard di prima. Non esisteva un tempo e uno spazio prima. Non può "arrivare" o derivare da nulla dato che prima non c'era nulla.
> Il sistema è nato con il Big Bang, prima non c'era. Ne il sistema ne chi l'ha creato.
> *Poi è anche possibile che sia ciclico*, vedi teoria del big crunch. Ma ne sappiamo ancora troppo poco dell'universo. Ancora manca all'appello il 95% del contenuto dell'universo..
> 
> View attachment 10797


Penrose dice che lo è... ma non per il crunch. Avrebbe ragione Nietzsche col suo eterno ritorno. 
Comunque no, non ci ritorni. Non puoi spiegare la partenza ad entropia zero semplicemente dicendo che prima non c'era nulla


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penrose dice che lo è... ma non per il crunch. Avrebbe ragione Nietzsche col suo eterno ritorno.
> Comunque no, non ci ritorni. Non puoi spiegare la partenza ad entropia zero semplicemente dicendo che prima non c'era nulla


E tu come la spieghi senza posizionare entità o cose a t<0?


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E tu come la spieghi senza posizionare entità o cose a t<0?


Non se la spiega ancora nessuno, figurati io... però fa pensare.


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> alle elites palestinesi serve sicuramente un popolo affamato, perchè altrimenti con un livello di benessere non dico a livelli europei, ma almeno di una Turchia, trovi fava quello che va a farsi saltare in aria sui bus in Israele.
> 
> che gli israeliani siano maestri nel farsi detestare è sotto gli occhi di tutti,ma io credo che la mossa di Sharon su Gaza fosse proprio quella di mostrare al mondo che i palestinesi anche se lasciati padroni a casa loro, sempre uguali rimangono.   ed in effetti sotto questo punto di vista ha avuto ragione.
> 
> proverò a cercare questo Zahran sul tutubo.


Sulla povertà dei kamikaze sono perplessa... Forse hai ragione ma ricordo il mio stupore nello scoprire che non sempre è così. 
Certo che attualmente avere un figlio kamikaze è una bella botta di soldi per la famiglia, oltre che motivo di prestigio sociale. 
Sulla antipatia degli israeliani, è così da molto prima che Israele esistesse.
I motivi sono tanti, non tutti dei pregiudizi. 
Alcuni sono proprio degli equivoci culturali. 
Alcuni sono oggettivi. 
Gli israeliani non sono simpatici proprio, e non si sforzano di esserlo. Gli ebrei tutti, in genere, finché non intendono farsi ambasciatori del proprio mondo. E lo fanno male, perché cozza contro la loro cultura; perché l'essere ebrei non è qualcosa che deve conquistare o allettare nessuno. 
Il proselitismo è inconcepibile. 
Da qui deriva che la maggior parte del pensiero politico e sociale ebraico prima di Israele era incentrato sulla separazione religione - stato: sul diritto all'esistenza, nella diaspora e fuori. Ma cosa siano gli ebrei, in cosa credono e quale sia il loro sistema di valori, nessun ebreo l'ha mai comunicato al resto del mondo in modo decente. A differenza del cristianesimo o dell'islam, non c'è interesse a far conoscere e apprezzare la dottrina, perché il proselitismo non esiste. È pure peccato, mi pare  

La mossa di Sharon io l'avevo interpretata come un tentativo di ingraziarsi le sinistre in un momento in cui era nei guai giudiziari. E la magistratura in Israele è molto politicizzata e al 99% dei casi è di sinistra. Infatti ha mollato la Likud e ha fondato Kadima.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sulla povertà dei kamikaze sono perplessa... Forse hai ragione ma ricordo il mio stupore nello scoprire che non sempre è così.
> Certo che attualmente avere un figlio kamikaze è una bella botta di soldi per la famiglia, oltre che motivo di prestigio sociale.
> Sulla antipatia degli israeliani, è così da molto prima che Israele esistesse.
> I motivi sono tanti, non tutti dei pregiudizi.
> ...


converrai che è ben diverso il suicida che si imbottisce di tritolo e si fa scoppiare in mezzo al mercato mattutino o su di un bus rispetto che so ad una Femen che si spoglia nuda in Vaticano con un crocefisso nel culo.

già il fatto di pensare che un attentatore suicida goda a Gaza della stessa popolarità che ha in Italia un calciatore, dovrebbe far riflettere parecchio.

di quelli che so io, sono tutti provenienti da famiglie poverissime, poi non dubito che ci possa essere il caso del fanatico benestante che ha fretta di raggiungere le 72 vergini in Paradiso.  (o sono 27?)


----------



## feather (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il proselitismo è inconcepibile.


Non ho capito perché questo sia un problema. Non mi pare un difetto, anzi, semmai il contrario.
Perché l'atteggiamento anti-proselitismo e la mancata diffusione e spiegazione della loro cultura dovrebbe essere un problema?


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché questo sia un problema. Non mi pare un difetto, anzi, semmai il contrario.
> Perché l'atteggiamento anti-proselitismo e la mancata diffusione e spiegazione della loro cultura dovrebbe essere un problema?


perchè rafforza il concetto di popolo eletto e quindi il razzismo verso i non ebrei.

chè poi è uno degli elementi alla base dell'antisemitismo sia cattolico che nazista


----------



## Ecate (23 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché questo sia un problema. Non mi pare un difetto, anzi, semmai il contrario.
> Perché l'atteggiamento anti-proselitismo e la mancata diffusione e spiegazione della loro cultura dovrebbe essere un problema?


Non è un problema per me
È alla base della mancata pubblicità positiva alla propria identità da parte degli ebrei
Del totale rifiuto, ormai sedimentato nella cultura, di "vendersi bene"
Anche la beneficenza deve essere fatta segretamente
Cosi gli ebrei risultano misteriosi e presuntuosi (popolo eletto) 
Con chissà quale segreto da custodire gelosamente


----------



## Tradito? (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ci si chiede... in un sistema chiuso, uno stato di partenza totalmente ordinato da dove deriva?


mi piace questa domanda...a saperla la risposta


----------



## spleen (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto 67 anni sono passati e non sono più così pochi.
> 
> andrebbe preso atto che per gli Ebrei è proprio quella la Terra Promessa e non un ipotetico spazio nel Wyoming o chissà dove.
> 
> ...


Gli italiani della Dalmazia avrebbero pure ragione, sono stati prima vittime della pulizia etnica dei titini e poi dell' oblio e della vergognosa condotta rinunciataria dei governi italiani che non hanno mai voluto far valere le loro ragioni in sede internazionale.


----------



## spleen (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so, questa è la risponda standard che però non spiega nulla, e che i fisici stanno cercando di superare.
> L'entropia zero della singolarità che ha dato il via al big bang, ad esempio, non la puoi eludere con questa risposta.


Le risposte delle religioni attendono al perchè delle cose, non al percome. Se anche scoprissimo la quadra al perfetto funzionamento dell' universo (poco probabile in ogni caso) non credo che troveremmo "i motivi" della sua e nostra esistenza. La risposta ho paura che sia sempre trascendente.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le risposte delle religioni attendono al perchè delle cose, non al percome. Se anche scoprissimo la quadra al perfetto funzionamento dell' universo (poco probabile in ogni caso) *non credo che troveremmo "i motivi" della sua e nostra esistenza. La risposta ho paura che sia sempre trascendente*.


Oggi si tende a pensare che sia generato spontaneamente dal Nulla... generato, non creato. Un Nulla totalmente instabile che per fluttuazione quantistica fa emergere qualcosa. 
Il che ha la stessa valenza logica della Trinità


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> converrai che è ben diverso il suicida che si imbottisce di tritolo e si fa scoppiare in mezzo al mercato mattutino o su di un bus rispetto che so ad una Femen che si spoglia nuda in Vaticano con un crocefisso nel culo.
> 
> già il fatto di pensare che un attentatore suicida goda a Gaza della stessa popolarità che ha in Italia un calciatore, dovrebbe far riflettere parecchio.
> 
> di quelli che so io, sono tutti provenienti da famiglie poverissime, poi non dubito che ci possa essere il caso del fanatico benestante che ha fretta di raggiungere le 72 vergini in Paradiso.  (o sono 27?)


Oddio perplesso questa delle femen mi ha fatto morire
non l'avevo capita bene, ma mi ha fatto davvero ridere l'immagine.
adesso forse l'ho anche capita 
pensando a terroristi benestanti non ho pensato a loro
neanche all'ALF o ai geni che fanno casino nei laboratori di sperimentazione animale. Ho pensato ai tizi che hanno fatto le stragi dell'11 settembre. Per il resto, sono d'accordo con te, ma intendevo dire che per diventare un attentatore suicida la povertà aiuta molto ma c'è un qualcosa di più che la nostra mentalità occidentale fatica ad afferrare. 
Negli ambienti estremisti l'attaccamento alla vita delle altre culture è un disvalore deriso e disprezzato.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2015)

che musulmani, ma direi anche cinesi ed indiani siano culturalmente e non da ieri molto più portati a vedere la morte e soprattutto la "morte gloriosa" come un valore credo sia notorio.

e su questa loro atavica non paura della morte che fanno leva coloro che fanno proselitismo per le formazioni estremiste.


----------

